# transition care proper way to bill



## 01085585 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am needing just a clear cut way on the proper way to bill these claims. (probably everyone else too Say the patient is discharged on May 31st they follow up in our office on June 3rd. Do we bill the e/m say 99214 on the June 3rd visit and then bill the transition of care code on the 30th day on June 30th? Or does the June 3rd visit not get billed at all? Or do I hold it and bill everything together? Thank you in advance


----------



## mhstrauss (Jul 2, 2013)

01085585 said:


> I am needing just a clear cut way on the proper way to bill these claims. (probably everyone else too Say the patient is discharged on May 31st they follow up in our office on June 3rd. Do we bill the e/m say 99214 on the June 3rd visit and then bill the transition of care code on the 30th day on June 30th? Or does the June 3rd visit not get billed at all? Or do I hold it and bill everything together? Thank you in advance



Don't bill anything for the June 3rd visit.  Wait until the 30th day after d/c, and bill the TCM code, which will include the E/M service provided on June 3rd.  If any additional E/M services are provided between the June 3rd visit and the 30th day after d/c, that would be separately reported with a 9921* code.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 2, 2013)

01085585 said:


> I am needing just a clear cut way on the proper way to bill these claims. (probably everyone else too Say the patient is discharged on May 31st they follow up in our office on June 3rd. Do we bill the e/m say 99214 on the June 3rd visit and then bill the transition of care code on the 30th day on June 30th? Or does the June 3rd visit not get billed at all? Or do I hold it and bill everything together? Thank you in advance



Assuming all the criteria have been met and this visit qualifies as Transition of Care, then you'd bill out the visit for June 3rd on the 30th day post discharge as the other responder mentioned. 

Any other visits after that initial face to face can be billed out as you normally would.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 01085585 (Jul 3, 2013)

THANK YOU! This helps tremdously!


----------

